# Simple but Elegant Pastry Accompaniment for Triple Berry Sorbet?



## stephengilliard (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Chefs,

I have volunteered to pass out 200-300 samples for a food fair here in NC using locally produced foods. I chose to do a Triple Berry Sorbet since the event occurs in the middle of berry (strawberry, blue berry, and blackberry) season here, hopefully (the unusually mild weather is causing delays in some crops). 

My question is; I'm looking for a pastry accompaniment for this berry sorbet that is simple to make but differently elegant. I have another catered event later that day for 180 which will require a majority of my attention. My target serving size, since they are free, is approximately 6oz total (pastry and sorbet). Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe serve the sorbet in little waffle-cone cups, topped with one of the said berries.


----------



## stephengilliard (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Iceman! 

There's nothing like some collaborative creative thinking to thaw the ole brain. I have about 250 plastic square dessert plates which I will be using, so I will make waffle wafers to act as a utensil and garnish with maybe one each of the berries and possibly sea foam powder.

Thanks again!

\


----------

